# Help finding magnetic paint brush clip



## teejay024 (Sep 20, 2015)

Does anyone know where I can order one of these in the US? https://www.trade1st.co.uk/magnetic-paint-brush-holder-clip


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Homedepot sells the yellow one for $2

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Firm-Gri...Opener-and-Paint-Brush-Holder-17001/202273318


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

teejay024 said:


> Does anyone know where I can order one of these in the US? https://www.trade1st.co.uk/magnetic-paint-brush-holder-clip


Lowes

http://www.lowes.com/pd_533585-1077-1889670_0__?productId=50053439


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

There's a few people around that need to get a firm grip on things around here.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I don't believe they'll work on non ferrous metal or stainless steel. Just plated ferrous steel. Gough?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

CApainter said:


> I don't believe they'll work on non ferrous metal or stainless steel. Just plated ferrous steel. Gough?


Works with Picasso, Purdy and Wooster Chinex.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

CApainter said:


> I don't believe they'll work on non ferrous metal or stainless steel. Just plated ferrous steel. Gough?


Every brand of paintbrush that we've used has worked with the magnets on the Wooster buckets, and they are all stainless steel.

Are magnets attracted to stainless steel? The answer, like so many things: it depends. There are lots of alloys that are "stainless steel", depending on the composition, some are attracted to a magnet, some are not.


----------



## DirtyPainter (Oct 18, 2013)

just cut the plastic piece you tear off your fiver into small pieces and tape it to your brush!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

What happened to the old fashion 4d fin nail driven into the side of the brush? 

There are too many "Rube MacGyver" wannabes :whistling2: (or is that Angus Goldberg)


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

daArch said:


> What happened to the old fashion 4d fin nail driven into the side of the brush?
> 
> There are too many "Rube MacGyver" wannabes :whistling2: (or is that Angus Goldberg)


Heath Robinson....


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

daArch said:


> What happened to the old fashion 4d fin nail driven into the side of the brush?
> 
> There are too many "Rube MacGyver" wannabes :whistling2: (or is that Angus Goldberg)



Since I don't have ready access to cup screws any longer, I just drive a drywall screw in my brush.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

CApainter said:


> Since I don't have ready access to cup screws any longer, I just drive a drywall screw in my brush.



I like to drive a 14" lag bolt thru mine so I can drape it across a bucket or small stream.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

It might be me, but I sense there was just a hint of sarcasm in that post^


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

CApainter said:


> It might be me, but I sense there was just a hint of sarcasm in that post^


No, CA, that would be irony, not sarcasm....


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Gough said:


> No, CA, that would be irony, not sarcasm....


I really don't know what the difference is, other than Alana Morisette wrote a song about one. But it was funny non the less.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm just saying its not all that impractical.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

CApainter said:


> I'm just saying its not all that impractical.


Now _that's_ ironic.

It also may reflect that you have a little too much free time on your hands.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Gough said:


> Now _that's_ ironic.
> 
> It also may reflect that you have a little too much free time on your hands.


I actually have around ten brushes already set up like that. This particular brush was going to be for some french windows I'm enameling at one of our older warehouses. I usually roll on the paint and lay off a fine finish with a brush. Of course I mask off all the window panes. Is that ironic?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

CApainter said:


> I actually have around ten brushes already set up like that. This particular brush was going to be for some french windows I'm enameling at one of our older warehouses. I usually roll on the paint and lay off a fine finish with a brush. Of course I mask off all the window panes. Is that ironic?


Indulge me, do you not find that setup a tad cumbersome in use?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Gough said:


> Indulge me, do you not find that setup a tad cumbersome in use?


Only when I dip in the bucket. But to solve that, I fill my bucket about three quarters of the way up.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

CApainter said:


> Only when I dip in the bucket. But to solve that, I fill my bucket about three quarters of the way up.


There are guys around here who actually do that. They don't actually use a cut can, just pop the lid and start dipping and painting. Lay the brush on top of the can when not using.

I've also seen them leave the jobsite for the day and not bother putting the lid back on the can and just leave it sitting in the middle of the room wide open.

I stopped working with this guy roughly around the time I saw him do this.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Wildbill7145 said:


> There are guys around here who actually do that. They don't actually use a cut can, just pop the lid and start dipping and painting. Lay the brush on top of the can when not using.
> 
> I've also seen them leave the jobsite for the day and not bother putting the lid back on the can and just leave it sitting in the middle of the room wide open.
> 
> I stopped working with this guy roughly around the time I saw him do this.


was that irony? or* WTF I'm outa here*.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

ROFLMAO! that set up is truly halarious....
we use the 3 methods above (depending on what's easy at the moment. Tape the 5'er seal-e-ma-bobber (correct spelling please?lol) ,screw of some sort, or a finish nail. gets the job done. I'd think the magnet would 
a) get lost after a couple of uses
b) get gummed up and then lost after a few uses
to each their own though.

not to self: I soooo should'a come up with some diy ho gimmick so many years ago...id a made a killing...


----------



## padmashripaintbrush (Nov 21, 2015)

*Paint brush India*

We are one the best paintbrush manufacturing company in india.Padmashri Paint Brush Handles specially designed for the painters available in:

*Wooden Handles*
Padmashri Premium Wooden handles are extended its longevity by double coated varnish. Our brushes are also made of Treated Rubber Wood handles. It is also available in International Standard size.

*PVC Handles*
PVC handles available in acupressure model. It is most suggested by the painters for it prevents painter's wrist & shoulder pain.


http://padmashripaintbrush.com/


----------

